# Lost My Confidence...



## Kels823 (Sep 22, 2006)

(Mods, Please move if this isn’t the correct forum. I looked around for a while to find the appropriate one but Im just never sure..)

I went for a practice session last nite for a wedding Im doing in a couple weeks.. And I completely hated the makeup. The first look we tried, I hated. So we did another one. It came out MUCH better, and she really liked it. But I hated it. I didn’t feel like it was as good as what I see here.. but I wasn’t sure what to do to make it look better to me. And I seriously doubted myself as an artist. I realize that Im just starting out w/ doing bigger events (weddings, anniversary parties) and working w/ a broader spectrum of eye shapes, skin tones/types, etc. But I just lost a great deal of my confidence.. So I guess my question is: Does everyone ALWAYS love the finished product?  And if you don’t, what do you do to improve? And does this feeling of inadequacy ever go away?

TIA…..


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 22, 2006)

Never doubt urself. NEVER!!!!   there are times when im not pleased with my finished product.. i think it happens to everyone... Practice makes perfect remember that  we have crawl before we can walk... but never give up.. if u have a passion for this type of work then dont stop... 
I think u can do this... I REALLY DO!!!!   ha i can tell u horror stories of when i first started to do events... lol its funny now but at the time i also doubted myself too..

TIPS: 
this sounds a lil crazy but this is what i did,  i have many friends of many races.... with different bone structure, different features and shapes... every so often i would envite them to my house and practice looks on them... it works trust me... And YES the feeling of inadequecy does go away... i dont think ur giving urself enough credit... things always dont turn out the way we want them too.. we have visions of the look we are going for and sometimes it works and turns out.. and sometimes it doesnt.. but that doesnt make u a bad artist... trial and error baby "trail and error"  its all about learning.... ha think of it this way.. "well this is kinda off but im going to use it as an example anyhow"

Its like going to school.... 

when we start school everything is fresh and new... 
the teachers teach us so that we can learn...
and there are times when some of the things we
learn we dont quite have the hang of it
or we feel like we can do better....

so what do we do.. we practice... we perfect...
we didnt give up... 

So dont give up.. and once again dont feel Inadequate!!!!

i gives u ***hugz***


----------



## user79 (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't do makeup on others but I think it's easy to be too self-critical. As you said, the person you did the makeup on loved it! Maybe it really wasnt as bad as you think it was, and if she is satisfied, you can pat yourself on the back.

And yes, sometimes I do my makeup or try out something new and it looks so awful I have to take it off again and start new! haha Also, I don't think I am a particularly amazing makeup artist (if I can even call myself that) but a lot of people seem to really like what I do on Specktra, so I guess it's easy to be self-critical.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, HyperRealGurl said it for me. 

Take a deep breath and just know that you have to practice. Even the wonderful and beautiful Bianca Alexander says she hates her work at times. She said you are NEVER going to love everything you do. Just know you are getting better each time.


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HRG - I used to do that: have 'Makeup Parties'!!!!! But I moved and I havent done it in a loooooooong time.. I dont think I practice enuf... Its like I think it looked okay (I took a pic but you really cant see her eyes, just her lips (and I dont like the lip color but she did) so its kinda no point in posting it) but I just guess I expected to do her makeup and the finished product look like one of your FOTDs!!! But it uh.. didnt.. LOL but I guess I have to learn to be patient w/ my skills and just practice every chance I get, be it w/ myself or w/ other people that let me... 

MC - Yah I know Im prolly being a little critical of myself but I feel like let down.. Like disappointed in myself or something. Its funny, I can do makeup on other people (Or can I?? LOL) but I never like the way my own makeup turns out.. Im such a weirdo..  Maybe I just expect more from myself, I dunno..


Nikki - Thx SO much for all your kind words.. I really appreciate it!!!  I dont think Im realistic @ times... But this was a big lesson for me.. Thx..


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 22, 2006)

I think its good that you did a practice session so at least it isnt the day of and your freaking out. So now that you can kinda tell what colors work and what doesnt just perfect it. So if she liked the colors great just perfect the technique. 

Everyone has their own interpretation of what pretty is. And sometimes you will LOVE something to no end and the client will be like EWWW! and your like ARE YOU CRAZY THATS HAWT?!
So dont get defeated pick yourself up and have another go at it. Maybe do her make up for her bachelorette party for free just to have some more practice time on her face.
 You'll be fine, girl TRUST I get all excited with everyones FOTD's and then I go home and try it and it looks like complete CRAP as far as Im concerned but everyone has a different hand so you cant compare yourself to what you see, you just have to do the best that you can do. Im sure it looked FABULOUS, I would love to see the pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



maybe if you post the pic the girlies here can give you some pointers.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 22, 2006)

Well i guess everythin have allready been beautifuly said here. i'm almost never pleased with my work cause i'm way to hard and critical on myself. For instance i have no prob. aplying it on others, i'm more than o.k on that but imho i suck when doing my own lol!. But never doubt your work. When you'r client is happy with your work, that's all that matters at that moment. If there are things you didnot like, practice on that so you can improve! Good luck hun! hugs


----------



## martygreene (Sep 23, 2006)

You might take a look at what I said in this thread: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=51992

It's a bit harsh sounding I know, but true. Bridal makeup is one of THE hardest things to do in the industry. Everyone thinks it's easy, and that it's a good place to start, but it really takes more skill and knowledge than most people realize.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 23, 2006)

In general in life, people don't love the finished product. It's good the bride liked it, though.

The most constructive way to deal with it is figure out why you didn't like it. Bad blending? Not wild enough? That's the only way you can move forward.

PS If it's a matter of not being wild or creative enough, I don't see it as a bad thing. Natural makeup can be hard to do, and it's very appropriate for brides.


----------



## d_flawless (Sep 23, 2006)

just keep practicing...even the best artists need to brush up to keep their skills.

confidence is key, esp. with a client. and word up to hyperrealgurl, don't doubt yourself!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_You might take a look at what I said in this thread: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=51992

It's a bit harsh sounding I know, but true. Bridal makeup is one of THE hardest things to do in the industry. Everyone thinks it's easy, and that it's a good place to start, but it really takes more skill and knowledge than most people realize._

 
i totaly agree with you. It is hard work,you not only have to deal with the actual mu which needs to be good an to the like of the bride and others, but also al the drama of that event 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 . Not only the brides are dragons at that day. What about noisy moms and sister's, every one who's there and has an opinion about your work :roll: . Sometimes i'm like here yu go *and handle the brushes* come and show me what i'm supose to do!


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Sep 23, 2006)

I think whatever you do for a living, you are bound to have days where you feel incompetent. I will say that 95% of the time, I am happy with the end result. The other 5% is a learning experience. I have done bridal makeup for 5+ years, so I am overall very comfortable with what I do. But once in a while I get thrown a curveball that will point me to an area that needs improvement. 
A few months ago, I encountered a problem I hadn't worked with before. At the last minute, one of my brides asked me to apply to her mother, who was in her late 60's. Before this, I don't think I had ever worked on a person who was over 45. Her skin was heavily sundamaged, and she had smokers lips. I really had a difficult time dealing with this texture, on the eyes and lips in particular. In the end, I knew that I could have done better, and was not at all pleased with the result. To improve, I'm volunteering to work on every old lady who mentions an upcoming occasion. I'm getting better at it, it just takes practice.
I like to photograph every person I work on. It's much easier to critique an image on the computer than a live person sitting in your chair. I  like to do a trial with every bride, but it's not always possible. Many times, I have worked on a group of people whom I've never seen before because they booked me on a recomendation. Eventually, you just learn to be prepared for anything and everything.
Have you considered assisting another more established artist while you are still in the learning phase?


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_You might take a look at what I said in this thread: http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=51992

It's a bit harsh sounding I know, but true. Bridal makeup is one of THE hardest things to do in the industry. Everyone thinks it's easy, and that it's a good place to start, but it really takes more skill and knowledge than most people realize._

 
Great.

Now my confidence just got even lower.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 24, 2006)

the first time i did makeup on somebody else except me i took a HUGE blow to my ego i was like uck? wtf am i doing hahahaah

since i had only practiced on myself and i have huge eyes long eyelashes and pale skin 
then i practiced on my friend who is tanned with almond eyes and i was using the exact same techniques on her as i used on me

which is an obvious no no but i wasnt as educated then and i just thought whatever looked great on me would look awesome on her but ummm no haha

it just takes practice and getting use to different people with different features. Also i wouldnt start out with big events id start out with just doing stuff for free and then once you fell confident enough to charge a fee go for it. But the preshures alot less when somebodys not paying you.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_Great.

Now my confidence just got even lower.







_

 
Well regardless of how hard it is, you have a job to do. So hold your head up high. You know you are good at what you do, this is a learning experience. There is nothing wrong with working on it and working on it until you get perfect, so for her Bridal Shower, Bachelorette Party and rehearsal dinner, use these occasions to get more time on her face. 

I tend to organize/throw alot of events and I always get the feeling of incompetancy RIGHT before an event, Im like OMG this isnt right, that isnt the way I wanted it Lord Jesus Help Me!!!!it never fails. But I just do it. and I dont know how I manage to get things done and pull stuff off but it comes together.
You can either be defeated and let her know now while she has time to book someone else, or you can make the best of it. Make sure she looks GORGEOUS,
And most importantly its HER day, not yours. So if she is happy then your job is done
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let this be a learning experience for the next time. I agree with the ladies classroom training is important but thats not gonna help you right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just do what you can do, make the bride happy.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Sep 24, 2006)

To add on to what everyone has already said, I think if you're a good artist then yes, you will definetely have some days when you feel more accomplished and creative than others. I have been doing bridal makeup for about 7 years, and I have been fortunate enough to have worked on every age, skintype, race, and features out there.

I have done weddings where I wasn't feeling creative but once I got there, I got caught up in the bride's enthusiasm, and ended up doing a really wonderful makeup that everyone was happy with! You just have to allow yourself to feel nervous (I think it's normal) but once you get there, let your professionalism take over and just relax and have fun with the girls.

The best tip I can give you is that there are certain combos that work well for brides, you will get familiar with what works best with experience. If you can do a trial run, great, but if it's not possible at least familiarise yourself with the bride/bridal party member's colouring and put together some basic colour combos that will work well for their skintones and harmonise with their dresses. If you have an idea of what colours you will use beforehand, things will go alot quicker and smoother.

I get reaaaaallly nervous sometimes, but they never know it once I walk in the door :brow:


----------



## Kels823 (Sep 25, 2006)

I wanna thank you guys again for all the responses... :loveya: I appreciate them SO VERY MUCH!

I did another practice session yesterday.. and it went really super-duper well. I applied the advice from every single post here and I think it truly helped.. it changed my POV. The wedding is this coming Sunday; Ill try to post pix. Im gonna do this becuz I said I would and now I believe I can. I still respect bridal makeup becuz I understand how serious it is, how much is involved. So Im going to do the best that I can and just learn from it. And keep getting better and better... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

